# Slingshot Shooting, 3 Long Distance Shots



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*OPFS, Small Tex Tubes, Raycarl's Super Sure Super Pouch.*

*http://youtu.be/SUzR_HOLlBU*


----------



## Tyken (Aug 23, 2012)

**** you ar accurate with that thing.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Tyken, go watch him shoot flies off his trash can with dried black beans.
pfshooter is his youtube channel. It's scary if you're a fly, but awesome if you are not.
Granted, they are not moving, but they are awfully small.

Darrell, you already know what I think. You could hit a tick on a flying bird.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Where was the long distance shot?
Maybe it doesn't translate on video but this looked pretty much just like your other ariel shooting vids.


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

Beautiful spot you've chosen for the past couple vids


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

MJ! Those coins were in orbit.

You tryna start a Kebby-lebby? Kerfuffles are not pets, bro. Insulting another's video is tantamount to seppuku.
Your videos are great, Mike, no one is trying to show you up. Enjoy our friend's vids. He is a "national treasure" to the slingshot realm.

I love you, man.

Joey
941-375-8323 if you feel like a nice discussion.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

It's all relative, I guess.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

capnjoe said:


> MJ! Those coins were in orbit.
> 
> You tryna start a Kebby-lebby? Kerfuffles are not pets, bro. Insulting another's video is tantamount to seppuku.
> Your videos are great, Mike, no one is trying to show you up. Enjoy our friend's vids. He is a "national treasure" to the slingshot realm.
> ...


Oh, ok. I was honestly confused by the title.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hitting a moving target like a coin at 10 meters is long to me. Just getting close for me would be satisfying. Great shooting dgui. You never fail to impress with your skill. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

You know how it is, MJ. I was just a fool rushing in... I like that guy! I didn't want to see him slighted is all. Sarcasm does not translate very well sometimes, especially after a crown and coke.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*There is likely a way to set up a measured shot that is thrown and I have thought on this some time ago but never followed through. The can, half dollar and the quarter were tossed as hard as I am able to and I am certain that it did not exceed 30 feet up. Give it a try and see how far you might be able to toss a can and a coin and then go for it. I like to share and not show boat, that's all.*
*I appreciate all the positive comments from my fellow ss shooters.*
*Thank's Guys.*


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

brainleak said:


> Beautiful spot you've chosen for the past couple vids


*Now I don't even notice the mountain anymore just like the rest of the Bums over here. LOL!*


----------

